# Rat water nozzles



## monkeyboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone had a good source for high quality rodent water nozzles/valves? Have been using seperate bottles for years but it takes too long to clean and the odd dripper is a pain etc, and as the population has grown I need to streamline things a bit.
I remember ages ago reading about a place in the states that had very good ones but they wouldnt ship to Australia for some reason?? Any clues?
Any help would be great, thanks.
Respect, Steve.


----------



## Retic (Jul 20, 2009)

This is where I got mine, they were only too happy to ship them here. 
The Edstrom Flexible Tube Watering System - Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Hutches


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 20, 2009)

Geez, that was quick. Thanks Boa. I assume from looking at the site that they work fine? Any dramas with them? Did you get the line/hose from them too or just nozzles?


----------



## Retic (Jul 20, 2009)

They are really good quality, machined from brass with o'ring seals inside and rebuildable. You don't need to buy the hose from them, just buy the small bore irrigation hose from Bunnings, warm the end of the hose in hot water and push it over the valve. Because they are adjustable you need to fiddle with them to make sure they don't drip but once done they are great.


----------



## monkeyboy (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey guys before I order these from the states, anyone know of a local supplier of high quality water nozzles for rodents?


----------



## gozz (Jul 27, 2009)

monkeyboy said:


> Hey guys before I order these from the states, anyone know of a local supplier of high quality water nozzles for rodents?


 I bought 30 or so off Simon at everything reptiles in Brizzy cheers


----------



## Lewy (Jul 27, 2009)

gozz said:


> I bought 30 or so off Simon at everything reptiles in Brizzy cheers


 

What did Simon charge you for them and what type are they?? 

Cheers Lewy


----------



## gozz (Jul 28, 2009)

Lewy said:


> What did Simon charge you for them and what type are they??
> 
> Cheers Lewy


There the ones from the states cant remember what i paid it was quite some time ago cheers


----------



## Oli (Jan 14, 2017)

Does anyone know anywhere I can order edstrom rodent drippers from in Sydney. having trouble finding online but have been told these are best


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Jan 24, 2017)

agselect.com
they are the sister company to Edstrom.
You can buy directlty from them, but not really worth it freight wise if only ordering just a couple.


----------

